# Little project I've been working on...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Still plenty of room for another row across the bottom as I make more. 
Not sure how many coats of poly I put on this cedar. I just kept at it till it looked right. Lol.


----------



## 01ssreda4 (Aug 26, 2014)

And what is the point of that thing? Decoration? Sorry I'm not a fisherman.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The point is I enjoy making them and wanted a way to display them.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks good 425 everyone should have a hobby they enjoy I don't fish either but the display looks great


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks. I've got a lot of time in hand shaping & sanding all of these baits, then painting & sealing. I kept a few to fish with but these I just made because I like making them. Lol


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

That's awesome! I love to fish. 


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're ever in Alabama hit me up. Lol. Always looking for someone to tag along with me.


----------

